# Webhost wont release my domain name.



## chaosphoenix (Feb 18, 2005)

I've summed up what I wrote in the bottom 2 paragraphs, incase you folks didnt feel like reading it.

In a Nutshell:
-Was stupid and registered Domain Name (Chaosphoenix.com) through webhost (5gbHosting)
-Sick of webhost, want to transfer domain name
-Filed Domain Transfer Request.
-Require ID and security code to transfer.
-Webhost not responding to any form of contact
-Can not get required info (ID+Code) to complete transfer.
-Not sure what to do now.

If you are still lost, then go read my excessivly long 2 paragraphs. (sorry)

A while back (2 years ago) I signed up for webhosting with 5GBHosting.com.
Back then, I had no clue what i was doing and I figured it would be pretty cool to have my own website. I signed up for a 2 year hosting contract, and also registered my domain (chaosphoenix.com) through them. Well.. needless to say, I had quite a bit of downtime (my site was down for a whole month at one point... even though they boast their "Cisco powered servers" and 99% uptime guarantee) and I am thorougly sick of them. I could write a book about all the other crap that they did that didn't appeal to me, but lets not get into that.

Right now I am trying to get my domain name back, as I was foolish and registered it through them. I am planning on setting up my own server, so I wanted to go register that domain name through DynDNS. (Not asking for help setting up a server, so dont bother explaining.) When they (5GBHosting) registered the domain for me, they put in all the contact details right, except for the contact email, which is set at [email protected]. I emailed support at DynDNS regarding how to transfer over to them, and they replied back saying I had to go contact OnlineNIC, the registrar. I contacted them and somebody told me I had to pay $120 for some.. Redemption Period Fee. I asked my friend, and he did a WHOIS, and found out that my webhost registered my domain name for 3 years, so my domain is not in it's redemption period, and I should be able to transfer without the random late fees. I already had my friend initiate a Domain Transfer Request through Godaddy.com, and he tells me that he needs an ID number and a security code to proceed, and that info was sent to [email protected]. I then tried to contact my webhost, but they completely ignore me through both their online LiveChat and via email. 

//edit

Ok, so I did a google for "5GBHosting Sucks" because I was pissed off, and I found several complaints about them, (wish I did this earlier) several people seem to be stuck in the same situation I am in now. They signed up through 5GBhosting because it seemed like a good deal, only to be swamped with crappy uptime and bandwidth, and when they want to switch out, they lock up the domain name and you're stuck with them.

edit//

I am at a loss as to what to do now so if anyone could lend me some knowledge on this end it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

do a whois search for your domain through register.com or another place to make sure the domain is actually yours because I know some places make it seem like it is, but they actually own it. If it is yours, they need to by law transfer if you want it. Keep pursuising and be persistant. That is the only think short of taking legal action.


----------



## chaosphoenix (Feb 18, 2005)

i did a whois.. everything on the registration is listed under our info.. it was purchased under a friend's parent's name.. and like.. the address, name, etc, it is all our info, but the telephone number is some number from san francisco (not my area) and the contact email was set by my webhost.. some [email protected]

being persistent.. yea i have.. ive been dealing with this issue since like.. march.. just on and off.. and theyre still totally ignoring me. ive been thinking about taking legal action.. because they are just plain pissing me off.. but even if i wanted to, i wouldnt know what to do.. so if anyone could point me in the right direction there, that would also be appreciated.. but thats more of a last resort.


----------



## yb2k6 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi,

Meybe this site could help you.http://www.hosting-buyers-guide.com/ar/be/Virtual-Hosting-Or-Dedicated.php


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Try calling the phone number that's listed and see if you can talk to them. Otherwise, call OnlineNic again. They shouldn't be charging $120 for a redemption period if the domain isnt expired. Write back after talking to OnlineNic and let us know what they say.


----------

